

Ask HN:  Has Hacker News killed the stealth mode start up? - francissson

Certainly there are still stealth mode startups out there.  But, why?<p>HN has become an awesome resource to test the waters.  Whether just throwing out and idea or submitting a web app, the community here always responds honestly and thoughtfully.<p>To me it seems the feedback you can obtain from the HN community out weighs the risk of some one stealing your idea.
======
mbrubeck
I'm working at <http://kiha.com/> and we've been in stealth mode for well over
a year. For us it's partly about working together with partners who want a
big, coordinated launch. Personally I agree that stealth mode is overrated,
but our investors and leaders feel it's worth it for us.

------
ismarc
I see stealth-mode startups differently. They aren't to prevent "theft" of an
idea. Instead, they're designed around using that first big opening to secure
a position to grow from. Where general feedback may help, it would lessen this
impact when the time did come.

